
Bill Requires Probable Cause to Search Electronic Devices at Border - hsnewman
https://gizmodo.com/new-bill-would-require-agents-to-actually-have-probable-1834960457
======
olliej
Wait, like the constitution requires? That’s crazy!

------
craftyguy
Is this effectively dead on arrival, or does it actually have a chance of
gaining bipartisan support in the Senate?

